# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Akademikët grekë: Dëbimi i çamëve është shoqëruar me genocid

## Justiniani 2007

As tre-katër ditë nga shpallja e pamvarësisë së Kosovës, akademikët dhe historianët Grekë e pranojnë : me Çamët ka patur genocid.

Marko Caka / Athinë

 Studimi i tyre dëshmon për fakte që zbardhin të vërtetën. Të dhënat janë bërë me dije në një takim që studiuesit kanë zhvilluar me përfaqësues të forumeve dhe studentë, në një nga auditorët e Universitetit të Padios në  Athinë. Por lajmi është publikuar edhe në televizionin më të madh grek "Alpha". Sipas këtij televizioni, studimi i historianëve pranë Institutit të Qendrës së Grupimeve të  Minoriteteve për çamët dhe historinë e tyre në rajon ka ndezur gjakrat nga forumet ekstremiste të karakterit fashist si "Hrisi Avgise" (Agimi i Artë) dhe organizatës së "Voriopirotëve". Në sallë pati reagime të ashpra kur studiuesit deklaruan për herë të parë publikisht "se më tepër se 50 mijë çamë u larguan në mënyrë të dhunshme prej grekëve, të cilët u vranë, u çnderuan dhe u vodhën pasuritë e tyre. Ndërkaq 75 çamë u pushkatuan padrejtësisht në Paramithia nga grekë". Kaq mjaftoi dhe një pjesë e të pranishmëve reaguan duke kundërshtuar me forcë të dhënat e studiuesve. Madje, njëra prej forcave ekstreme argumentoi faktin e pushkatimeve të çamëve, duke i cilësuar aleatë të okupatorit. Por kjo u hodh poshtë nga historianët akademikë grekë, të cilët theksuan se ndryshe nga sa është bërë publike deri tani, nuk kanë qenë çamët bashkëpunëtorë të nazistëve, por minoritarët grekë që jetonin në Shqipëri ishin aleatë të okupatorëve. Sipas tyre, përveç fakteve historike, këtë e tregon numri tepër i vogël i të pushkatuarve në radhët e minoritarëve grekë në Shqipëri, krahasuar me numrin e të pushkatuarve në radhët e çamëve. "Në sallë u dëgjua zhurmë dhe thirrje, por njëri nga akademikët grek i sqaroi të pranishmit ekstremistë se pikërisht grekët "vorio-epiriotë" iu bashkuan forcave naziste gjermane dhe si aleatë arritën të kryejnë reprezalje ndaj popullsisë vendase shqiptare", ka raportuar televizioni "Alpha".
Studimi
Sipas historianëve, studimi i tyre është i bazuar në fakte dhe dëshmi, të cilat tregojnë qartë genocidin ndaj çamëve me dëbime dhe thirrje nga grekët, të cilat janë të paraqitura dhe me regjistrime filmike. Në studim thuhet se, pasuritë e sekuestruara të shqiptarëve në Thesproti në dy vitet 1923-1925, iu dhanë grekëve refugjatë, të kthyer me dhunë prej trojeve të pushtuara prej turqve në disa krahina të Azisë së Vogël, ku dhe aty është përdorur genocid ndaj grekëve nga turqit. Sipas televizionit "Alpha"-s, ky studim i Institutit të Qendrës së Grupimeve të Minoriteteve vjen për herë të parë duke zbardhur publikisht nga ana e historianëve grekë të vërtetën ndaj popullsisë çame. Madje, ky studim i rëndësishëm që përbën një shok për opinionin e gjerë grek, vlerësohet nga ana e historianëve si një mendim për autokritikë ndaj kësaj pjese që ka provuar të vërtetën e hidhur. Sipas "Alpha"-s, mbetet enigmatik fakti nëse ky studim është një material i dobishëm për momentet e tanishme apo do të hapë një plagë në trupin e gjakosur të krahinës së Epirit.  Në ditët në vazhdim priten reagimet e politikës greke për faktet e reja kur dihet që shumë probleme lidhen edhe me faktin e pavarësisë së Kosovës. Në pjesën më të madhe të mediave greke së fundmi po diskutohet gjatë se me lindjen e shtetit të ri të Kosovës, për shqiptarët oreksi shtohet me idenë e "Shqipërisë së Madhe" të bashkimit të trojeve të tyre.

Parulla
"S'ka Shqipëri pa Kosovë e Çamëri". Kjo është vetëm një nga parullat e valëvitura më 17 shkurt dita kur Kosova u shpall e pavarur. Në mediat greke, ajo ka qenë më e transmetuara bashkë me komentet për rrezikun e "Shqipërisë së Madhe". Popullsia çame prej dekadash tashmë kërkon kthimin e pronave të marra nga grekët në vitet 1923-1925. Këtë çështje ata e kanë çuar madje edhe në gjykatat ndërkombëtare. Pala greke nuk ka pranuar asnjëherë gjenocidin, dhe ka kërkuar të mos i kthehet më çështjes. Studimi i historianëve i publikuar ditët e fundit përbën një risi.

Panorama

----------


## drity

> Çfarë mendoni për këtë ngjarje ?


Nje hap i pare. Hapi i dyte duhet te jete te lypurit ndjese zyrtarisht nga qeveria greke. Pastaj te heqin ligjin e luftes. E keshtu me rradhe.

----------


## brooklyn2007

Artikulli qe eshte vene nga hapesi i temes eshte nje zhvillim interesant. Sic duket edhe vete greket po e kuptojne se ne nje te aferme do ti vije rradha edhe ceshtjes came dhe per kete arsye po mundohen ti dalin ne nje fare menyre "te keqes" para. E lexova pjeserisht kete artikull dje ne nje faqe interneti te nje te ashtequajturi "vorioepiriot". Nuk munda ta lexoj shume pasi ishte vene ne gjuhen greke. Nese keni mundesi ta perktheni ja ku eshte linku origjinal: http://www.alphatv.gr/index.asp?a_id=90&news_id=28322

Me siguri qe eshte permbledhur me se miri permbajtja nga Justiniani

----------


## kleos

A ka ndonjë link ku mund ta gjejmë këtë informacion ?

----------


## DYDRINAS

Me mire vone se kurre!

Ngjan pak e pabesueshme, por sic duket po thyhen tabute e fundit te historise se Ballkanit, sa u perket shqiptareve dhe genocidit te zbatuar ndaj tyre 100 vjetet e fundit.

Politika greke e ka kuptuar se ka ardhur koha e zgjidhjes perfundimtare te te gjitha ceshtjeve te mbetura nga shekulli i i kaluar dhe e krijimit te nje aleance afatgjate te popujve te lire, brenda nje Europe demokratike.

Greket dhe shqiptaret duhet ti rreken me guxim, realizem dhe dialog te cilter, cdo problemi te mbetur pezull nga e kaluara!

----------


## juniku

ne vitet 1990 si cdo shqiptar tjeter ne territorin SHQIPTAR edhe une mora rrugen e kurbetit ,per fatin tim te keq radha me ra te shkoj ne GREQI  ne vendin me te vobekte te EVROPES SE BASHKUAR ku dinakeria e odisese se LASHTE  ndihet edhe sot mbas kaq mijevjecareve ne kurriz te emigranteve te ndryshem dhe VECANERISHT ATYRE SHQIPTARE qe mbas 18 vjetesh ne mergim paguajne akoma TAKSA te paligjshme QE te kene mundesine te JETOJNE dhe TE PuNOJNE NE TROJET elene dhe si gjithmone te jene TE PA LIGJSHEM se  SI GJITHMONE  athere kur kane nevoja te moralit njerezor te padiskutueshem per te varrosur nje njeriun e tyre qofte babai apo nena qofte vellai apo motra qofte vajza apo djali qofte edhe gezime qe ketu shoqeria GREKE NA i ka zvogeluar ne maksimum qe na ka detyruar te kemi turp te flasim ne ruge gjuhen e nenes d.m.th. shqipen tone te dashur, qe si cdo vit paguajme taksa te rregullta per lejet e qendrimit tone dhe asnjehere nuk kemi leje QENDRIMI sepse sa here qe ne ato i marrim ose jane te skaduara ose jane ne perfundim te afatit te skadimit .nuk dua te vete kundra me popullin GREK sepse ai me ka pritur ne shtepine e tij qe ne vitet 1990 ne zonen e gumenices qe me linin te flija ne shtepi bashke me pjesetaret e familjes pa ditur se ke strehonin ( keto ngjarje me kujtojne rrefimet e gjyshes time kur isha i vogel dhe me tregonte per mikpritjen qe ata kishin treguar ne kohen e persekutimit te cameve nga TROJET e TYRE  ne vitet e DEBIMIT masiv te CAMEVE nga GREQIA. NUK ME HARROHET IKJA IME E DYTE NGA FSHATI IM QE QUHET FITORE NE RRETHIN E VLORES KISHIM SHUME FAMILJE came aty dhe nje burre i moshuar rreth te 80 -ave kishte deshire te madhe te vinte me neve ne kurbet te paligjshem qe benim ne ato kohe te veshtira .dhe ashtu u be perderisa deshira e tij ishte te shihte edhe njehere vendin e lindjes se tij edhe sikur ajo ti kushtonte me jeten e tij .dhe ashtu u be erdhi me neve dhe sapo kaluam kufirin ne Konispol sepse ai ishte nga Sajadha na tregoi fshatin e lindjes se tij nje fshat qe i kishin ngelur vetem muret e djegura prej guri nuk lodhej se na treguari histori te ndryshme qe ne ta besonim me te vertete qe AI thoshte te verteten qe athere e mbaj mend xha REFITIN se tani nuk e di ne rron apo jo por nuk do ta harroj kurre ne ate udhetim te veshtire qe beme me kembe ne malet e SHQIPERISE dhe atyre TE GREQISE ne momentet e para qe dielli ndricoi krahinen qe neve ndodheshim dhe kjo KRAHINE ishte VENDI I LINDJES SE XHA REFITIT  nuk e harroj sa te jem gjalle gjallerine qe mori fytyra e tij dhe deshiren qe kishte te na tregonte per vendin e lindjes dhe te rritjes se TIJ per fshatin e tij qe kishin ngelur vetem mure guri te gjitha te tjerat ishin te djegura dhe jo vetem shtepia e TIJ qe sishte veshtire te na i tregonte por gjithe fshati qe quhej SAJADHE.UNE NJE PERSON NJOF SHUME MIRE DHE NJE HISTORI TE DEGJUAR NGA VESHET E MI DHE NJE HISTORI TJETER NGA GJYSHJA IME DHE NJE HISTORI TJETER NGA GJYSHI IM DHE NJE HISTORI TJETER NGA GJITONET E MIJ QE ISHIN NGA CAMERIA DHE SOT JANE SHOKE TE MIRE QE ME RESPEKTOJNE DHE I RESPEKTOJ POR QE E NDIEJNE VETEN SIKUR JANE NE SHTEPINE E TYRE POR QE FLENE NE NJE HOTEL TE RRENUAR KUR SHTEPITE E TYRE NUK MUND TI MARRIN PER ARSYEN E VETME SEPSE JANE CAME OSE SIC I THONE KETU NE GREQI CAMIDHES .NUK DO TE DOJA ASNJEHERE TRAZIRA NE NJE POPULL QE NE VITE KA TRANSPORTUAR VETEM VUAJTJE POR DO TE DOJA QE TE NJIHET E VERTETA ME CDO KUSHT DO TE ME PELQENTE QE ATA TE PERNDJEKUR TE VITEVE 1945 TE VININ NE SHTEPITE E TYRE EDHE SE TE DJEGURA TE NDIHESHIN DHE NJEHERE ZOT TE VATANIT TE TYRE SEPSE EDHE SIKUR TE VDISNIN ATY NUK DO TU NGELEJ ASNJE GJE DARAMET ASHTU SIC NUK I NGELI DARAMET XHA REFITIT QE NA THOSHTE GJITHE RRUGES SE : DUA TE SHOH NJEHERE VENDIN QE JAM RRITUR PASTAJ LE TE VDESE .KJO NGJARJE QE TREGOVA ESHTE E VERTETE DHE SA HERE QE DEGJOJ PER TEMA TE TILLA ME KUJTOHET GJITHMONE XHA REFITI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## BARAT

Ka dy alternativa

Ose fuqite do ia fusin gjithe Ballkanit, duke e bere lemsh
Ose do te krijojne nje fuqi te trete, e cila he per he do jete e barsvlefshme me te tjerat, e me vone me te pare e me te bere. SHQIPERIA ETNIKE

----------


## drity

Alternativa e pare nuk eshte ne interes te fuqive. Pran ngelet vetem alternativa e dyte.

----------


## Tepelenas_nr_1

Mos mendo se ndryshohet dicka me kete studim.Propaganda e politkes dhe mediave greke me ndihmen e kishesh ortodokse greke SH.A nuk le mundesi per hapjen e trurit ne shoqerine greke e cila eshte viktim e propagandave anitishqiptare.
Si do qe te jet neve duhet te ecim perpara ,sduhet humbur kohe ne urrejtje duhet te permiresojem vetveten
Ps: Termi propagand vorio-epir apo vorio-epiriot nuk duhet perdorur akoma edhe ne kllapa.Shume thjesht ata njerez mund ti quash minoritare grek!

----------


## drity

> Ps: Termi propagand vorio-epir apo vorio-epiriot nuk duhet perdorur akoma edhe ne kllapa.Shume thjesht ata njerez mund ti quash minoritare grek!


Ke te quash minoritare greke, çamet? Po çamet qe jetojne ne greqi si do ti quash ti?

----------


## RAPTISHA

po siq po e shifni Shqiptaret kane filluar qe ne vend te gjoksit te tregojne doplomaci, maturi dhe dredhi karshi shteteve fqinje, sepse trimeria nuk ka rezultuar ne suksese gjate koherave per Shqiptaret. Gjithashtu edhe greket mundohen te luajne lojen e tyre tani duke pare se Shqiptaret kane 2 shtete, dhe shume shpejt pritet qe kontrollin e Qeverise se Maqedonise ta marre prape ndonje shqiptare. Kercnimet i krijojne vet shtetet fqinje, sepse ne nuk kemi nevoje, tani qe jemi larguar nga aleanca me Rusine, dhe ju kemi kthyer Evropes Perendimore, dhe SHBA-se kjo na bene qe e drejta jone te respektohet me shume, si dhe manipulimet e shteteve fqinje te fillojne te zhvishen dhe te kuptohen si veprime me prapavija te shkatrrimit te Shqiptareve...

----------


## Albo

Kur kryeministri Berisha dhe homologu i tij grek flisnin për një "rishikim të historisë" midis dy vendeve, disa lepurusha veshllapusha në këtë forum u trembën se "Kryeministri Berisha është tradhëtar" dhe "ministria e jashtme greke do të nxjerri versionin e historisë shqiptare" e plot brockulla si këto.

Për mua ky është një evolucion natyral midis dy popujve që ka pak të  bëjë me Kosovën e pavarësinë e saj dhe ka shumë të bëjë me faktin që kontaktet midis dy popujve në këto dy dekadat e fundit janë rritur ndjeshëm. E nuk po flas për kontakte protokollare apo tregtare, po flas për kontaktin njerëzor, atë emigrantin shqiptar që jeton, punon, mëson në shoqërinë greke dhe atë shtetasin grek që thyen kureshtjen e fqinjit verior duke i kthyer vizitën si turist në Shqipëri. Këto kontakte njerëzore me kohën kthehen në një vetëndijim të pavetëdijshëm që shpie në rënien e tabuve të propoganduara: grekët nuk qenkan aq shovinistë e gjakatarë sa na i ka propaganduar rregjimi komunist për 50 vjet; shqiptarët nuk qenkan "turq" por një popull me një traditë e histori jo shumë ndryshe nga ne grekët. Dhe kështu bien tabutë historike e shoqërore.

Lajmi besoj u ka ardhur si atak në zemër si nacionalistëve grekë edhe atyre shqiptarë që nuk e imagjinojnë dot Ballkanin me marëdhënie të normalizuara shqiptaro-greke. Nëse marëdhëniet midis dy vendeve normalizohen, atëherë këtyre nacionalistëv u shterron burimi i identitetit grek apo shqiptar: urrejtja ndaj njëri-tjetrit. 

Akademikët grekë po rishkruajnë historinë e tyre mbi genocidin ndaj çamëve, po akademikët shqiptarë a e kanë rishikuar historinë e implikimit të camëve në kampin nazi-fashist?

Morali i këtyre zhvillimeve që unë do ti quaja historike është që popujt nuk duhet të kenë frikë nga e vërteta historike, qoftë kjo e embël apo e hidhur për ta. Kush ka kurajon që të pranojë të vërtetat e hidhura, nuk është duke kompromentuar historinë apo identitetin e tij, është duke i dhënë një shans ndërtimit të marëdhënieve të sinqerta që garantojnë zgjidhjen e problemeve midis popujve fqinjë dhe krijimin e kushteve për një paqe afatgjatë në rajon.

Albo

----------


## Justiniani 2007

> Akademikët grekë po rishkruajnë historinë e tyre mbi genocidin ndaj çamëve, po akademikët shqiptarë a e kanë rishikuar historinë e implikimit të camëve në kampin nazi-fashist?


Albo, edhe Shqiptarët e Kosovës edhe Shqiptarët e Çamërisë nuk ju bashkuan nazizmit për të përhapur idetë ekstreme të tij, por për të shpëtuar kombin nga ndarja dhe për një ribashkim të mundshëm të realizueshëm nga nje ushtri e fuqishme. Shumica e studiuesve e dinë pak a shumë që ajo pjesë e vogël e Shqipëtarëve të trevave të sipërpërmendura që bashkëpunuan me okupatorin nuk e kishin idenë se çfarë ishte nazizmi apo fashizmi. Pyetja jote nuk qëndron edhe për faktin që është trajtuar nga historiografia shqiptare sidomos nga Valentina Duka, shefe e Departamentit të Historisë në librin ''Historia e Shqipërisë' 1912-2000'

----------


## Stendhal

> Kur kryeministri Berisha dhe homologu i tij grek flisnin për një "rishikim të historisë" midis dy vendeve, disa lepurusha veshllapusha në këtë forum u trembën se "Kryeministri Berisha është tradhëtar" dhe "ministria e jashtme greke do të nxjerri versionin e historisë shqiptare" e plot brockulla si këto.


Pershendetje,

Ju kam pare shume here te shrkuani dhe mendoj se shkrimet e juaja jane shume te balancuara ne kete forum, por nuk do ishte e mire qe te jepeshin cilesime njerezeve qe kane mendimin e tyre dhe te drejten e tyre te kritikojne apo jo ? Mendoj se populli ka te drejten legjitime qe te pyesi lideret e tij dhe ti mbaj pergjegjes nese gjerat nuk ecin sic duhet ne drejtimin e interesit tone kombetar. Cilesimet e teperta me duket se i hedhin benzines zjarr.




> Për mua ky është një evolucion natyral midis dy popujve *që ka pak të  bëjë me Kosovën e pavarësinë e saj dhe ka shumë të bëjë me faktin që kontaktet midis dy popujve në këto dy dekadat e fundit janë rritur ndjeshëm.* E nuk po flas për kontakte protokollare apo tregtare, po flas për kontaktin njerëzor, atë emigrantin shqiptar që jeton, punon, mëson në shoqërinë greke dhe atë shtetasin grek që thyen kureshtjen e fqinjit verior duke i kthyer vizitën si turist në Shqipëri. Këto kontakte njerëzore me kohën kthehen në një vetëndijim të pavetëdijshëm që shpie në rënien e tabuve të propoganduara: grekët nuk qenkan aq shovinistë e gjakatarë sa na i ka propaganduar rregjimi komunist për 50 vjet; shqiptarët nuk qenkan "turq" por një popull me një traditë e histori jo shumë ndryshe nga ne grekët. Dhe kështu bien tabutë historike e shoqërore.


Un them qe ka shume te beje me kete ceshtje pasi Greqia e kupton se rroli i shqiptareve ne ballkan tashme eshte rritur, si rrjedhoje dhe tregu ekonomik. Gjithashtu Greqia ka shume interesa ekonomike ne shqiperi dhe nuk i leverdis njeriut qe te destabilizohen keto interesa ekonomike. Llafet e akademikeve jane njera gje, ndersa se cfare do ndodhi nga ana ligjore dhe praktike eshte tjeter gje. Camet duan pronat e tyre dhe dyshtetesi. A nuk do ishte kjo menyra me e mire per greqine per te fituar shqiptaret si aleat ? Un them se po, dhe pervec kesaj duhet ti jepet fund pretendimit per vorio-epir, qe te gjithe te besojne se ato protesta qe u pane ne Athine para pak ditesh kunder Amerikes dhe Shqiperise jane thjeshte veper e nje grupimi ekstremist qe nuk mund te perfaqesoj gjithsesi politikat dhe nenpolitikat Greke.




> Lajmi besoj u ka ardhur si atak në zemër si nacionalistëve grekë edhe atyre shqiptarë që nuk e imagjinojnë dot Ballkanin me marëdhënie të normalizuara shqiptaro-greke. Nëse marëdhëniet midis dy vendeve normalizohen, atëherë këtyre nacionalistëv *u shterron burimi i identitetit grek apo shqiptar*: urrejtja ndaj njëri-tjetrit.


Cfare doni te thoni me "shterrim identiteti" ? Mos valle qe jemi nje popull, se qe jemi njerez si ne si ata si amerikanet si gjermanet kjo dihet, por shterrimi i identitetit eshte dicka qe nuk e kuptoj ?
Nese ju deshit te thonit se shterrimi i identitetit do vi si pasoje e globalizimit qe bota e civilizuar ka perqafuar, atehere un po ju them se shqiptaret mezi po e presin ate moment, ndersa ne greqi verehen elementa te theksuar anti-europe, anti-bashkim.




> Akademikët grekë po rishkruajnë historinë e tyre mbi genocidin ndaj çamëve, po akademikët shqiptarë a e kanë rishikuar historinë e implikimit të camëve në kampin nazi-fashist?


Me vjen keq por historia e debimit te Cameve nuk fillon me LIIB por me shpalljen e pavarsise se Greqise, pra rreth 130 vjet me pare se ajo lufte, ku popullsia came u "shkembye" me ate ne azine e vogel. Historia nuk mund te rishkruhet me "copeza". 




> Morali i këtyre zhvillimeve që unë do ti quaja historike është që popujt nuk duhet të kenë frikë nga e vërteta historike, qoftë kjo e embël apo e hidhur për ta. Kush ka kurajon që të pranojë të vërtetat e hidhura, nuk është duke kompromentuar historinë apo identitetin e tij, është duke i dhënë një shans ndërtimit të marëdhënieve të sinqerta që garantojnë zgjidhjen e problemeve midis popujve fqinjë dhe krijimin e kushteve për një paqe afatgjatë në rajon.
> 
> Albo


Shume dakort, e rendesishme eshte paqja afatgjate dhe kjo duhet te arrihet sepse eshte turp dhe nga ana parimore qe rrajoni qe i ka dhene civilizimin botes te mbetet me i pacivilizuari.

----------


## Albo

> Pyetja jote nuk qëndron edhe për faktin që është trajtuar nga historiografia shqiptare sidomos nga Valentina Duka, shefe e Departamentit të Historisë në librin ''Historia e Shqipërisë' 1912-2000'


Nuk e kam lexuar kete liber dhe nuk mund të jap mendim për të. Nëse e ke librin në dispozicion na e sill në forum trajtimin që Duka i bën kësaj periudhe qe ta lexojme.

Uroj qe te mos jete ne frymen karakteristike interpretuese, llustrutruese politikisht-korrekte që instituti i historisë ka mbajtur deri me sot. Unë nuk jam i interesuar të mësoj qëndrimin politik që mban instituti i historise mbi atë periudhë, unë jam i interesuar të mësoj historinë ashtu sic ka ndodhur.

Albo

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Akademikët grekë po rishkruajnë historinë e tyre mbi genocidin ndaj çamëve, po akademikët shqiptarë a e kanë rishikuar historinë e implikimit të camëve në kampin nazi-fashist?


Nga ta fillojne akademiket shqiptare rishikimin e historise se bashkepunimit te cameve me nazistet?! Ne vitet 1913-1925 nga ku filloi dhe vala e pare e shpernguljes se cameve dhe gjithe shqiptareve te Follorines, Kosturit, Janines, Konices etj etj nga shteti grek i atehereshem?! Apo tek ato dy-tre kokrra bashkepunetore qe i ka pasur cdo komb perfshire dhe greket gjate luftes se dyte boterore?!. Goxha mendim i mire. Tu veme fajin nje popullsie te tere per ti bere qejfin grekut dhe ti veme nje njolle te madhe te zeze e te pamerituar historise sone. Me pak fjale ti nxjerrim shqiptaret bashkepunetore me nazistet. Jo se kshu i bie. Serbet andej nga veriu cirren qe kosovaret ishin bashkepunetore me gjermanin, greket ketej nga jugu po njesoj me camet. C'emer ti veme Shqiperise dhe shqiptareve me kete rast?!

----------


## Korcar-L1

> Me pak fjale ti nxjerrim shqiptaret bashkepunetore me nazistet. Jo se kshu i bie. Serbet andej nga veriu cirren qe kosovaret ishin bashkepunetore me gjermanin, greket ketej nga jugu po njesoj me camet. C'emer ti veme Shqiperise dhe shqiptareve me kete rast?!


Shqiptaret asnjehere nuk kane bashkepunuar me fashistet!!!

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Shqiptaret asnjehere nuk kane bashkepunuar me fashistet!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYnhbviJF5c
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCVtZerMCrI



Ore ti mbush apo nuk mbush?! Di te besh dallimin midis nje qeverie Kuislinge dhe nje popullsie te tere?!! Kudo ku shkeli kemba e nazi-fashisteve dhe ku arriti te pushtonte formoi qeverite pro naziste. E njejta gje ndodhi dhe me Shqiperine, Greqine, Ballkanit ne pergjithesi dhe atyre vendeve europiane qe u pushtuan. Keshtu qe here tjeter mendohu mire para se te replikosh nese do qe ti marrin replikat me seriozitet.

----------


## Korcar-L1

> Ore ti mbush apo nuk mbush?! Di te besh dallimin midis nje qeverie Kuislinge dhe nje popullsie te tere?!! Kudo ku shkeli kemba e nazi-fashisteve dhe ku arriti te pushtonte formoi qeverite pro naziste. E njejta gje ndodhi dhe me Shqiperine, Greqine, Ballkanit ne pergjithesi dhe atyre vendeve europiane qe u pushtuan. Keshtu qe here tjeter mendohu mire para se te replikosh nese do qe ti marrin replikat me seriozitet.


ore une mbush, ti me duket se je derdhur

Thashe gje une qe shqiptaret si popull bashkepunuan me fashistet? JO!
Por kishte dhe nga ata qe bashkepunuan , te pakten 2 batalionet "Geg" & "Tosk" , ballista e legalista, sa perqind te popullsise bejne keta? Por jo gjith populli.

PS ne ate videon e 2, gjith Tirana kish dal per te festuar, se aq ishte Tirana 1500 banore

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Studimi grekë: 50 mijë çamë u vranë e u dëbuan 

ARDIT BIDO 

Studimi, i cili solli të gjithë debatin në vendin fqinj, pranonte gjenocidin grek mbi popullsinë çame, duke thënë se 77 çamë të Paramithisë janë ekzekutuar nga forcat e EDHES-it, vetëm për shkak të kombësisë së tyre. Për më tepër, në këtë studim thuhet se “50 mijë çamë të Epirit janë dëbuar ose vrarë nga Ushtria Revolucionare Çlirimtare Greke (EDHES, forcat e djathta të Greqisë për çlirim, krahas ELAS-it, që ishte komunist, në radhët e së cilës kanë luftuar edhe rreth 200 çam, shën. red.) gjatë periudhës së Luftës së Dytë Botërore”. 

Studimi u paraqit në Universitetin Pandio të Greqisë, nga një grup profesorësh grekë të këtij universiteti, dhe është i pari që tregon për gjenocidin mbi çamët, nga një grup nëpunësish grekë. Numri i çamëve të dëbuar dhe të vrarë, që paraqitet në studimin grek, është më i madh edhe se numri që paraqet zyrtarisht Shoqata Politike Atdhetare Çamëria në historikun e saj. 

Reagimi në sallë dhe mbrojtja e punës nga profesorët 

Në sallën e Universitetit Pandio, të pranishmit, studentë grekë dhe pedagogë kundërshtuan studimin, duke thënë se “fashistët (duke iu referuar çamëve) atë meritonin, ndërsa Lambros Bulciotis, një prej hartuesve të studimit tha se “ky është thjesht një studim shkencor, që nuk tenton të futet në situata politike. Ne, thjesht paraqesim faktet, që ekzistojnë dhe asgjë më shumë”. 

Të pranishmit filluan të bërtisnin më tej, kur studimi thoshte se “Vorio-epirotasit” bashkëpunuan me forcat naziste në Shqipërinë e Jugut dhe se tokat dhe pronat e shqiptarëve në Thesproti (Çamëri) iu dhanë mikrasiatëve (grekëve që shkuan në Greqi, nga Turqia, pas ndryshimit të popullsive mes dy vendeve, shën. red.). Gjithsesi, pedagogët nuk pranuan të ndryshonin asnjë presje në studimin e tyre. Konstandinos Ciceliqis, një ndër hartuesit tha se “nuk po flasim për çështje kombëtare por për çështje historike dhe për fakte të dokumentuara, të cilat sot po i paraqesim”. 

Studimi i parë grek që pranon gjenocidin çam 

Ndërkohë që ky është studimi i dytë grek, që pranon gjenocidin e çamëve. I pari është hartuar nga profesori grek i Universitetit të Jeillit (Yale) në Shtetet e Bashkuara, z. Stathis Kalivas, i cili në studimin e tij thotë ndër të tjera se “ky rast është padyshim një gjenocid. Pyetja që mbetet është nëse kemi të bëjmë me një (gjenocid) të parapërgatitur nga qendra (drejtuesit e ushtrisë), apo nëse erdhi nga veprime hakmarrjeje në nivel lokal. Mendoj se diferenca mes këtyre të dyjave është shumë e vogël. Megjithëse, EDHES-i ishte një organizatë e përqendruar ku, në ndryshim nga EAM (organizata politike e ELAS-it, shën. red.), drejtuesit qendrorë mund të kontrollonin lehtë ushtarakët lokalë, asnjë fakt nuk tregon se udhëheqësit kishin dëshirën më të vogël (apo reale) për t’i ndaluar (të kryenin gjenocidin). Rrethanat politike të shtatorit të vitit 1944 lejonin “zgjidhjen përfundimtare” të çështjes çame, dhe sipas mendimit tim, EDHES-i nuk u frenua për të përfituar nga rasti”. 


25/02/2008    


standart.

----------

